# What kind of peacocks?



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

I bought these two at the local aquarium in a mixed peacock tank. They were the only two who looked like this. The male is all blue and the female(?) has a brownish hue to her body. they are about 4-5 in long, two years old. I think they are Aulonocara masoni, or Mason's peacock, but then again I'm usually wrong! LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Those are creepy looking...I'm 100% sure they are not pure...they're some sort of hybrids... Looks like a hap and peacock cross.

For now, I think calling it (especially for the last pic) Aulonocara sp. "Frankenstein" would be suitable :lol:


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

What ever they are I'm begining to think they are both male, and they actually are closer to 6 in. Originally the brownish tinged one (the one with the lump on the head) was slightly smaller and very passive and somewhat picked on. Tonight I go to feed them and that one is trying to kick the butt of the other one who is not backing down. They are both the same size now and the previous brownish one is flashing more purple and blue. They are very hard to tell apart unless you see them in person. This is Will, without a bump. And he's pretty!


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

A problem with this whole situation could be as simple of two things. On is that you are you have 24 fish in a 55 gallon tank, Or it could be your mixing males and females since you have 2 red zebras and 15 fry im guessing you have a male and a female to get that many fry but your fry is more then likely in a difftent tank.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Definitely hybrids, and both definitely male. They look like they're both very old as well.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Unfortunately, I think that the age of these fish is going to cloud our judgement with regard to identification. When these fish get old they tend to fatten up, develop nucal humps, and sometime some arching of the back. While they do not look like pure peacocks, they might just be very old, poorly feed fish. Enjoy them if you like them, but these guys are definately not breeding stock.

I do agree they are both male.


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info. They've been fed well for the past two years by the way! Actually I don't think the one without the bump is very old as he's grown and changed in color over the past year. Who knows? I love them, think they are unusual and I love the blue. Maybe they are Haps?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

pamer said:


> Thanks for the info. They've been fed well for the past two years by the way! Actually I don't think the one without the bump is very old as he's grown and changed in color over the past year. Who knows? I love them, think they are unusual and I love the blue. Maybe they are Haps?


I think it's a likely hap and peacock hybrid...


----------



## pamer (Jul 15, 2008)

After doing more research on Aulonocara masoni, mason's peacock, white stripe..... I'm pretty convinced that is what they are. They fit other pictures and discription profiles. Unless someone can tell me why these do no fit that profile???? Thanks for all your help again!  Oh, and I meant to say *isn't* very old in previous post.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

This one http://i335.photobucket.com/albums/m456 ... CF1399.jpg looks like it could be one, but otherwise I'm pretty sure that they're all hybrids...

To me, the one I linked above looks like it could be a bad A. masoni specimen, a bad P. phenochilius specimen, or a hybrid of both... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1292


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

pamer said:


> After doing more research on Aulonocara masoni, mason's peacock, white stripe..... I'm pretty convinced that is what they are. They fit other pictures and discription profiles. Unless someone can tell me why these do no fit that profile???? Thanks for all your help again!  Oh, and I meant to say *isn't* very old in previous post.


I agree with you, though the fish does look a bit off in proportions and does appear to have had a rough life.


----------

